

Ask HN: Why can't I create a new username here? - paul9290

On Friday we applied to the next YC cycle and needed to create a username for one of our team members.<p>We logged out and were brought to the log in page, but no longer saw or even today are seeing the create new user option.<p>Was the link/option to create a new user moved and or removed?
======
cd34
If you're not logged in, you can login/create an account from here.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submit>

~~~
paul9290
Thanks! I guess there was a recent change in how new users are created here?

It use to be how I described above.

~~~
OafTobark
They changed it awhile ago. Definitely not a new change. Like several months
back.

